# No amano shrimp anywhere



## Fezlar (3 Jan 2014)

hi,

I live in Hampshire/W.Sussex/Surrey borders and I am looking for some amano shrimp to go in my tank.

No one has any for miles and they don't know when they are going to get new stock.....why is it that there are no shrimp about?

Could anyone enlighten me???


----------



## tim (3 Jan 2014)

Seasonal maybe due to them not being easy to breed.


----------



## kirk (3 Jan 2014)

Sushi bars are opening all over the uk


----------



## Michael W (3 Jan 2014)

The weather is pretty cold to start shrimp delivery and stocking in my opinion, even with heat packs and such you still risk losing some shrimps.


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Jan 2014)

I asked the same thing the other day...there doesn't seem to be any anywhere. Well, there is unless you're prepared to pay £4 a shrimp!


----------



## kirk (3 Jan 2014)

I can check with an importer I know on Monday as I'm curious now.


----------



## stu_ (3 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> £4 a shrimp!


Maybe we should all start selling back to LFS' at inflated prices


----------



## Fezlar (3 Jan 2014)

I've tried several places and none have any, its been a couple of months now I think since I last saw some. There might be a break in the supply chain somewhere....


----------



## foxfish (3 Jan 2014)

My locale shop told me, there has not been any on their trade list for a long time, but they have plenty in stock now!


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Jan 2014)

I know I was getting 6 for a tenner a year ago as now.


Maybe the sales of more colourful shrimp, and the likes of the cherry shrimp breeding really easily has had an impact on trade?


----------



## viktorlantos (3 Jan 2014)

usually around this time these shrimps are out for 2 months. probably because of the local weather condition where they catch it. since all of these shrimps are import ones!
so you're right they are fully missed from the market in the past months, but they are coming back now slowly. by the end of the month the supply chain will work the same as before.


----------



## Spnl (4 Jan 2014)

MA Woking has plenty, went there this morning ,might not be too far from you.
6for £12.50 I seem to recall which seemed quite cheap to me.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (5 Jan 2014)

It was a rain season. Should be back to normal now.


----------



## James O (5 Jan 2014)

Maybe obvious but did you check for Yamato shrimp?


----------

